# I'm  afraid I'm going to have to put my friend down soon



## tyroneweaver (Jan 24, 2017)

Molly is a  beautiful pure bread lab. The kind you see on  boxes and dog food sacks.
She's now past 13.  She has a real hard time getting up. She's on estrogen.  Sometimes she looks so stressed out.
She used to go golfing with me, and the people on the course loved her.
She was great to take fishing loved to retrieve when hunting.
When the time comes I don't know if I can do it.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2017)

She's a beauty!  My dog just turned eight and is as much a part of the family as anyone else.  I sympathize with you.  Do what is best for her, and God bless.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Jackson (Jan 24, 2017)

Oh, Tyrone, I feel so badly for you!  I've been there.  It is one of the worst experiences.  Let me tell you what happened to me.

My best friend was a lab/Chow mix.  She was black with a white circle on her belly.  Thus, the name Eight Ball was fitting.  She was 14.  She had dementia, and I could tell she was in pain when she was trying to get up.  It was time.

I took it very hard and one afternoon I was laying down...don't think I was asleep but in a twilight sense.  All of the sudden, as my eyes were closed, I could see her plainly, youthful as ever.  She was barking, and for some reason I knew what she was saying..."I made it!  I made it!" she barked.  I was hurt that she didn't say, I love you or I miss you as much as you loved me.

But I kept focus on her and her enthusiasm.  She kept looking to the right and all of the sudden, her best friend from her earthly days came running to her side!  That was George.  They loved one another and had met up on the other side of the "Rainbow Bridge."

As much as I was loving seeing her again, she happily ran off with George, and I knew they were about to go on an adventure they loved so much.

I don't know if that scene was from God, my Angels or my imagination, but it gave me comfort just seeing her so happy again.

She will be waiting for me at that bridge some day and we'll be together again.

Jackson


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Jackson (Jan 24, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> View attachment 108575


MY prayers are with you.  You'll be together again.


----------



## william the wie (Jan 24, 2017)

Don't go macho and shoot your own dog. other than that none of my business.


----------



## mdk (Jan 24, 2017)

What a beautiful dog. These types of decisions are never easy to make.


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 24, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> Molly is a  beautiful pure bread lab. The kind you see on  boxes and dog food sacks.
> She's now past 13.  She has a real hard time getting up. She's on estrogen.  Sometimes she looks so stressed out.
> She used to go golfing with me, and the people on the course loved her.
> She was great to take fishing loved to retrieve when hunting.
> When the time comes I don't know if I can do it.


I couldn't take my beautiful 110 lbs pure black pitbull... cancer..... I pussied out...my wife took him. It's been more than 6 years ago but it seems like it was yesterday...


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 24, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> Molly is a  beautiful pure bread lab. The kind you see on  boxes and dog food sacks.
> She's now past 13.  She has a real hard time getting up. She's on estrogen.  Sometimes she looks so stressed out.
> She used to go golfing with me, and the people on the course loved her.
> She was great to take fishing loved to retrieve when hunting.
> When the time comes I don't know if I can do it.


Sorry to hear....


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 24, 2017)

Putting down a faithful friend is the hardest thing I have ever had to do. Knowing when to break down and make that trip to have them put out of their misery is the hardest thing to decide. You have to weigh the fact that their quality of life is suffering against your need to keep them around another day hoping that they will get better and just going through a tough spell. Sometimes it works out because you latched onto some medication or therapy for him/her...sometimes it doesn't and reality sets in that you are simply keeping them around because the alternative is too hard to bear. I don't envy you. May God grant you the wisdom and here's a prayer for your friend that she starts feeling better....good on ya.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 24, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> Molly is a  beautiful pure bread lab. The kind you see on  boxes and dog food sacks.
> She's now past 13.  She has a real hard time getting up. She's on estrogen.  Sometimes she looks so stressed out.
> She used to go golfing with me, and the people on the course loved her.
> She was great to take fishing loved to retrieve when hunting.
> When the time comes I don't know if I can do it.



   I've had to do it six times over the years. You'll find the strength because you won't be able to stand seeing her suffer.
  Do everything you can to extend her life but recognize the time when her life is no longer enjoyable.

     When the time comes find a vet that makes house calls,it will lesson her anxiety.

  My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 24, 2017)

Our vet makes house calls  in situations like this so as not to ad  needless stress to the animal.  Doesn't make it any easier though. Good luck.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 24, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Molly is a  beautiful pure bread lab. The kind you see on  boxes and dog food sacks.
> ...



   I couldnt do that. 
I held all my dogs when the deed was done,I felt I owed them that for the joy they brought me over the years.
    Of course I cried like a baby for hours afterwards.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 24, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Molly is a  beautiful pure bread lab. The kind you see on  boxes and dog food sacks.
> ...




I understand......I went because of selfish reasons for myself....just had to hold them while they still had life......and like "HereWe Go Again" said....the tears flowed. I would get a sudden flood of memories or I would see something or hear something that made me think of them and that grief would hit me all over again and it went on for months..... because they left a void in my life that only they could fill. I still miss my friends but now the memories of them make me smile instead of wanting to cry. The fact that people have the capacity to love and then grieve the loss is a tremendous gift even in spite of the pain. Good on ya, my brother.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 24, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



   Four of my six buddies line my mantle in the form of ashes.
At first seeing them up there makes you sad as all get out but as time passes they bring a smile to your face because you remember the good times and you feel better for the act of  memorializing them.

    The girl in my avi's death is still to raw in my memory to replace her just yet.
    But the time will come when I wont be able to stand not having a couple of four legged friends running around the house and pooping all over the place as pups.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 24, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Molly is a  beautiful pure bread lab. The kind you see on  boxes and dog food sacks.
> ...


I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 24, 2017)

Eight Ball's ashes are buried in my back yard, on a hill.  Her plaque reads, "If tears could build a ladder, I would climb up and get you again."


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 24, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Eight Ball's ashes are buried in my back yard, on a hill.  Her plaque reads, "If tears could build a ladder, I would climb up and get you again."



   Nice!


----------



## westwall (Jan 24, 2017)

She's a beauty.  So long as she's not in pain leave her be.  But if she begins to suffer you have to help her.  We had one cat who while frail was never hurting...we left him to pass naturally, but his sister was having a very hard time so we helped her along.  It's sad, but it's the right thing to do.  My heart is sad for you!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 24, 2017)

Pets are wonderful.  Look at the outpouring of sentiment.  It's nice we can come together via our love for our animals...er...babies.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 24, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Pets are wonderful.  Look at the outpouring of sentiment.  It's nice we can come together via our love for our animals...er...babies.



  Yeah...pets transcend politics every time.
And rightfully so.


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 24, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Pets are wonderful.  Look at the outpouring of sentiment.  It's nice we can come together via our love for our animals...er...babies.
> ...


Until some idiot shows up..it happened before.


----------



## rdean (Jan 24, 2017)

A close friend of mine died at 82 and asked me to take care of his dog.  It took a while for her to warm up to me.  But now she puts her head against my chest in a show of affection.  She sits next to me on the couch and puts one paw on my leg.  If I sit on the floor, she comes and sits by me and puts one paw on my leg.  
Lately, halfway up the stairs, she stops and looks at me, clearly asking to be carried.  So I pick her up and carry her the rest of the way.
She used to be really brown and now is so very gray.  I went through it before.  I had a dog from a little tiny puppy to a very old dog.  It was difficult.  It will be again.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 24, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> Molly is a  beautiful pure bread lab. The kind you see on  boxes and dog food sacks.
> She's now past 13.  She has a real hard time getting up. She's on estrogen.  Sometimes she looks so stressed out.
> She used to go golfing with me, and the people on the course loved her.
> She was great to take fishing loved to retrieve when hunting.
> When the time comes I don't know if I can do it.


I could not do it, with my 16 year old kitty cat...just could not do it...she had 5 days where she was struggling to stay alive, she wanted to stay alive, with us, and I pray God has made a place for the special creatures He created for us, in our next life!  I want there to be a RAINBOW BRIDGE, some place in Heaven where we will meet again!!!  (please Lord, let there be a rainbow bridge....)  

Anyway, she took her last breath on my lap, purring just an hour before she died...what a special kitty girl she was... my husband and I, would not have traded those last 5 days with her, for anything in the world!

Though, it was really really really sad, when she passed on...even right now, reliving those last few days and moments, is making me tear up now...  but the hubby and I both, told the Doc no...and we spent the next 5 days, showing her and telling her, what a good kitty girl she was....

ok, that's my sad story...  just think long and hard, before making that decision....honestly, it is a HARD decision, which ever way you go...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 25, 2017)

How is Molly doing today, Tyrone?


----------



## Tilly (Jan 25, 2017)

My heart goes out to you and Molly, Tyrone, she's beautiful (((hugs)))
As others have said, When the time comes, get the vet to come to you. It makes it a little easier on you both.
And just treasure every moment up till then.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 25, 2017)

Another pet I had was Missy, a black shitzu the Humane society had.  She had fleas,lice and cowered in a corner.  No one would pick her, I thought, I have to take her.  After getting cleaned up, she ran under furniture to corners, shaking so badly.  The vet didn't know if she could ever form a bond. 

I got her and forced her to lay down with me.  We did create a bond and she could never be without me.

I had to go to Florida to see my parents and left her in the care of a vet.  She acquired Parvo, despite inoculations. My son was in Florida and came down with the measles.  He couldn't be allowed on the plane back. I knew he was in good care with my mother, but Missy was dying.  I had to be there.

I went to the vet's as soon as I arrived in town and the vet confirmed, she was dying.  I took her home to be with me when she passed.  She laid in bed looking up at me and she seemed to be following me with her eyes.  But she was so weak.  I went to the kitchen to get her food and unbelievably, she jumped off the bed and followed me there.

She became stronger and actually survived.  What a blessing!  I had three more years with her.  I loved her so much!  Be strong.  Give unconditional love and you will always get it back...

As an aside, my son made it home a week later and all was well!


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 25, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> Molly is a  beautiful pure bread lab. The kind you see on  boxes and dog food sacks.
> She's now past 13.  She has a real hard time getting up. She's on estrogen.  Sometimes she looks so stressed out.
> She used to go golfing with me, and the people on the course loved her.
> She was great to take fishing loved to retrieve when hunting.
> When the time comes I don't know if I can do it.



Sorry to hear it. They are like part of the family. 

Sometimes it's better than watching them suffer.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 25, 2017)

rdean said:


> A close friend of mine died at 82 and asked me to take care of his dog.  It took a while for her to warm up to me.  But now she puts her head against my chest in a show of affection.  She sits next to me on the couch and puts one paw on my leg.  If I sit on the floor, she comes and sits by me and puts one paw on my leg.
> Lately, halfway up the stairs, she stops and looks at me, clearly asking to be carried.  So I pick her up and carry her the rest of the way.
> She used to be really brown and now is so very gray.  I went through it before.  I had a dog from a little tiny puppy to a very old dog.  It was difficult.  It will be again.



We may disagree about how the world works...but you are a good guy to take in a stray critter. That elevates you in my eyes...don't know if that does anything for ya. LOL!


----------



## skye (Jan 25, 2017)

((( tyroneweaver)))


----------



## Alex. (Jan 25, 2017)

I am very sorry Tyrone.....Heartbreaking.


----------



## Virginia Mom (Jan 25, 2017)

She's a beautiful dog.  I'm sure she knows how loved she is.  I pray for a peaceful passing for her when it's time, and that you will know in your heart you did the best for her.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 26, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> View attachment 108574



She's lovely Tyrone...


----------



## Coyote (Jan 26, 2017)

Tyrone, they make some pretty decent harness' for helping dogs up - I had one for one of my dogs.  Had a handle at the shoulders and one at the hips.  I wonder if that might help getting up?  Get you a little more quality time together?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 26, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> Molly is a  beautiful pure bread lab. The kind you see on  boxes and dog food sacks.
> She's now past 13.  She has a real hard time getting up. She's on estrogen.  Sometimes she looks so stressed out.
> She used to go golfing with me, and the people on the course loved her.
> She was great to take fishing loved to retrieve when hunting.
> When the time comes I don't know if I can do it.




we feel for you 

hang in there 

we are going through the same with Nyla 

she is 13 going on 14 

she started to have serious seizures this past year 

and getting a little forgetful and gets confused easily 

we will keep her comfortable and cherish the time we have left


----------



## Coyote (Jan 26, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Molly is a  beautiful pure bread lab. The kind you see on  boxes and dog food sacks.
> ...



Seizures are rough   I'm sorry you're having to go through that with her.  I have a 14 yr old too...she's a spitfire still, every day is a gift


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 26, 2017)

Coyote said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



im glad to hear yours is doing fine 

Nyla has her good days 

her first seizure was the roughest 

we didnt understand what was going on 

now we know how to deal with it 

it is hard to see her going down hill


----------



## depotoo (Jan 26, 2017)

She is a beauty!  Just remember to give her lots of extra hugs.  I have great empathy for you and the coming decision.

We had to put down our 17 yr old black lab 2 years ago Mar.  I am tearing up thinking about it.  Hardest thing to do, but he is running now with the other 5 that were part of our pack- 4 of which were a family if labs.  He was the last to go. The others were hard, too, but he held an extra special place in my heart-a bond that was simply amazing.  He was my shadow, protector, and best friend.  We had him from birth.
I didn't know if I could ever do it, but one night he suddenly couldn't get up.  He'd had trouble for quite a while getting up, but
I just lifted his hips and he was on his way.  He would have to take corners carefully or he might slide, but he was happy.   That night he let me know it was time.  He had never cried a day in his life and he barked at me with such pain I knew.  They came in the morning to put him down.  He went very peacefully .
You will know when, and your friend will let you know as well.  And you can do it.

Afterwards it has been soooo hard.  And I will think I see him out of the corner of my eye  when it is just a shadow or think, was that a bark I heard, his was very distinct.  He talked to me.

It does get easier with time.  And we always  remember once again he is free from his crippled body.  And all the great memories we made together.  That helps see us through.

Good luck to you and yours.  Give her a hug from a fellow lab lover


tyroneweaver said:


> Molly is a  beautiful pure bread lab. The kind you see on  boxes and dog food sacks.
> She's now past 13.  She has a real hard time getting up. She's on estrogen.  Sometimes she looks so stressed out.
> She used to go golfing with me, and the people on the course loved her.
> She was great to take fishing loved to retrieve when hunting.
> When the time comes I don't know if I can do it.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 26, 2017)

Back on the old Yahoo message boards, we had a poster that stopped with the going back of forth and wrote a heartfelt post about his faithful dog dying. I could never do the original post justice but I read it many times and it always moved me.....so here it is to the best of my memory.

"I had to dig a hole today....the hole wasn't near as hard to dig as it was to fill it. We raised her from a puppy and you will never find a more faithful or loyal dog. She would wait, watch for me to put on my shoes and then she would accompany me to the mailbox that was a good walk because we have a farm and not close to the road. As she got on in years and struggled to make the walk, she never lost the enthusiasm. She watched over us like the faithful companion that she was until she passed on....she was a tried and true friend."


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 27, 2017)

Sorry man. We need science to extend dogs lives, they die way too soon.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 22, 2017)

My prayers are with you and its something I've done for all my dogs. They all passed on  in my arms.

Its the price we humans pay for having dogs, cats and other animals in our lives. If only they lived longer.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 22, 2017)

You should try horses..


----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> Molly is a  beautiful pure bread lab. The kind you see on  boxes and dog food sacks.
> She's now past 13.  She has a real hard time getting up. She's on estrogen.  Sometimes she looks so stressed out.
> She used to go golfing with me, and the people on the course loved her.
> She was great to take fishing loved to retrieve when hunting.
> When the time comes I don't know if I can do it.



I had a white German Shepherd who was my companion when my wife and I split and I lived alone. Always there when I got home, giving me total love and affection. She got displesia and I had to put her down. My only solace - as it will be yours - is that she no longer suffered.


----------

